# Squirrels going in to Roof Soffit



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

As far as I can tell, they have not yet entered my attic. Here is a pic:

https://www.amazon.com/photos/share/2ETJpFTid16atT5R4akrbrjhf7HkifMCS3av2i0bMs3

If the squirrels haven't gotten in, my first thought was to just have the damaged soffit removed, along with the nesting materials, and replaced. I guess there is always a chance, probably a strong one, that squirrels come back and damage again. I guess any new install ought to be of material that is designed to make it difficult for rodents to get in to. Suggestions here?

I also have the issue of power lines being very close to this area. Would never do any work up here without the lines being safely covered. Have already contacted power company to arrange this. 

Thanks for taking a look!

Joe


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

You need to be sure that a squirrel is not living in the attic BEFORE you do repairs. There could even be a female with a litter living in it. If so, they WILL chew their way back out while ruining your repairs... as they generally choose the same old paths to navigate on. If not finding the old path, they will chew another one. Squirrels are really damaging to an attics wiring, as they sharpen their teeth on the romex cable at times. JMO


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Contact the power company again and discuss ways to prevent the squirrels doing soffit modifications using power lines as the freeway to and from work. Unless there are trees close to the structure we can bet the power lines are their avenue to the soffit.


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

We have a beautiful maple tree in the front of our house that I think they are using. Also, I know squirrels can chew, but is it that easy for them to get in from the part that they are in? In my simple mind, when it comes to the roof and the house wall and the soffit area, I am thinking it still would be hard for them to get in. 

Again, I appreciate your input!

Joe


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Squirrels are very creative rodents. They can chew, dig, and scratch their way in to places we would never think. I have seen them chew holes under a roofs plywood right above the gutters to get an attic. 

A rooftop inspection as well as whole soffit inspection needs to be done on all homes where these rodents are present randomly. The roof ventilation vents on the roof with the screens, can get holes pushed in for their access. I had a power rooftop attic ventilator fan screen, pushed out by raccoons that moved in to the attic. Good Luck and JMO


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

There may be tree limbs that need attention to save the house.

Squirrels often use limbs as a spring board to gain access to where they want to be. So now they are on the house and their spring board advantage is out of the equation when he faces me and my 12 Ga. Remington. He doesn't like me having the advantage one bit so he avoids the house. He knows he can jump about 6 ft. without the spring board but 8 ft. is stretching his ability so I keep my limbs trimmed to 10-12 ft. back from the structure and that's been successful for many years.

Another choice is build of concrete and or steel and I'd rather not.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, 
From what I can tell in that picture, there is no gray squirrel entry. 
Are you hearing any noises? Esp at dawn and dusk? 
If not, they have probably not found another way in either. 
Id inspect all areas ad if no squirrel hole is found, go ahead and replace that soffit panel. 
If there is nesting material up there it could be from something else like birds from years ago. If you pull that soffit to replace and a lot of material is dropping out, make sure you have a mask on.


----------

